# unable to mount ntfs

## efernandez2

I created partition /mnt/ntfs and tried to mount with:

mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /mnt/ntfs

received following error:

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

----------

## Exil

you need a ntfs kernel module, better use ntfs-3g

----------

## efernandez2

I emerged that, still didn't work

----------

## mr.sande

Have you added support for ntfs in you kernel?

----------

## efernandez2

Yep I have

----------

## rh1

I beleive ntfs-3g also needs FUSE support in kernel. 

Command would then be

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt/ntfs

----------

## rh1

Also , if you do use ntfs-3g , make sure you take a look at the docs and set things appropriately such as mounting with "noexec" option , ect.....

The default permissions allow everyone to read,write, and execute

----------

## efernandez2

Fuse is in the kernel already too, so is ntfs support.

Now I get 

"FATAL: Module fusenot found, 

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse first"

i tried modprobe fuse:

"FATAL: Module fuse not found"

----------

## rh1

Not sure why, did you maybe forget to do "make modules_install" when building your kernel. I would at least check and make sure the modules are on your system. You could also try compiling it into the kernel , at least temporarly, to eliminate that as a source of the problem. I don't have any other ideas as I've never had a problem with ntfs or ntfs-3g not working.

----------

## efernandez2

Unless I mis-typed the commands a bit, this was what i did: 

make && make modules_install 

then 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

----------

## Sujao

Check if fuse is compiled as a module. In this case you need to load the module.

----------

## efernandez2

Funny you mentioned that, I think I compiled it into the kernel but not as a module, should I change that and re-compile?

----------

## Sujao

No, it should be available at all times then.

Post the actual command you are using and then also ls -l the device and the mount point.

----------

## efernandez2

Ok, I'll have that ready later on to post up.

----------

## efernandez2

the command I used after adding the partition to fstab was:

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt/ntfs

the output of ls -l /dev/sda4 /mnt/ntfs was:

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 4 May 6 00:22 /dev/sda4

mnt/ntfs:

total 0

----------

## Sujao

output of 

```
find /dev/ -iname '*fuse*'

```

 please

mine is 

```
$ find /dev/ -iname '*fuse*'

find: `/dev/.lvm': Permission denied

/dev/fuse

/dev/.udev/db/misc:fuse
```

----------

## efernandez2

it returned:

/dev/fuse

----------

## Sujao

Are you sure the compiled kernel is the one you copy. I don't know much about compiling kernels on other archs but shouldnt it be in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86...? Does /proc/config.gz exist on your machine? If so then open it (vim can open it directly) and search for "FUSE". If not look into /usr/src/linux/.config and look for FUSE there. Make sure this is really the kernel you are using. Did you change grub to use this kernel?

If you compiled it as a module run "lsmod" and check if you find fuse.

----------

## efernandez2

I don't have a config.gz file but I checked the settings that were saved in the kernel, it's in there but not as a module.

----------

